
Some Peso Traders Want Mexico to Buy Twitter and Shut It Down - sethbannon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-12/-shut-down-twitter-cry-goes-out-among-exasperated-peso-traders
======
waterhouse23
They could probably shut down his account for terms of service violations.

Actually kind of interesting to imagine what a state could do if they owned
twitter or a similarly large social network.

~~~
SiVal
Own or control? The difference is just money, and if all you care about is the
control part, the Chinese state controls all the Chinese social networks. You
can see what state control does to a social network: Say what you want as long
as it's not about politics (or a few non-political but sensitive areas such as
porn), and say what WE want if it relates to anything political.

~~~
waterhouse23
Yes, actually I'd like to better understand what China does do with their
state control of social media.

Clearly you can explicitly suppress certain political views. But I think
there's probably a lot more you could do. For example, down rank content that
while not banned, is seen as undesirable.

Beyond that, I'm sure there are many other forms of social manipulation which
a state which wishes to control their population could apply.

The way North Korea uses watermarking to track the progress of file
distribution is kind of interesting. But nothing compared to the psychological
manipulation you could do with a social network.

~~~
gaius
Two terms you should look up: "sesame credit" and "songbun".

------
_nalply
Won't work. If I were Trump and my Twitter account got shut down I would look
for an alternative.

